# GRUBS in the Bluegills - - - What actually are they?



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Does any know what they develope into ? Are they two different kinds, the BLACK spots on the surface and the WHITE - YELLOW grubs in the meat? What insect are the from if anyonw knows? Thanks


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

Janehal said:


> Does any know what they develope into ? Are they two different kinds, the BLACK spots on the surface and the WHITE - YELLOW grubs in the meat? What insect are the from if anyonw knows? Thanks


my buddy who's a dnr biologist told me them black specks are clam larvae and are harmless since fish are cooked.u must be in. A small pond or lake .that's where I come across this too. Saw the worms before too. Kinda unsighly . I try not to keep fillets if their full of them. Hope this helps. John
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Janehal said:


> Does any know what they develope into ? Are they two different kinds, the BLACK spots on the surface and the WHITE - YELLOW grubs in the meat? What insect are the from if anyonw knows? Thanks


*
Janehal,

This comes up every year. If you search you will find previous threads.
Here is what the MI DNR page says about the Yellow ones:*

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52259_10950-26966--,00.html


I treat the black ones like they are just more pepper.:lol:
Fred


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flavor Crystals!


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

cbgale2 said:


> Flavor Crystals!


Paprika!


----------



## BOEDY (Dec 2, 2005)

They are a parasite that when mixed with the chemicals in your stomach grow up to millions of times there size and make you look prego...Thank god, i thought i was gonna have to cut down on the beer...


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

BOEDY said:


> They are a parasite that when mixed with the chemicals in your stomach grow up to millions of times there size and make you look prego...Thank god, i thought i was gonna have to cut down on the beer...


Cheap vodka will clear that right up.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

From what I have read they are a parasite from snails. Most lakes that have redears in them (aka Shellcrackers) dont have the problem because they eat the snails so it doesnt get a chance to get into the other fish. I read this on some website about pond maintenance, they where suggesting to plant redears in the pond if you had the grubs in you gills, but its nothing to worry about and you wont grow an extra head or anything.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

extra protein


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*


All you all who are worried about this, if you've eaten fish from most lakes in Michigan you have already eaten them. If you don't fillet there is no way to get them out.*


Fred


(All misspellings are on purpose)


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

cbgale2 said:


> ......... but its nothing to worry about and you wont grow an extra head or anything.


DammiT!

I was sooooo hoping for a third eye or another head

:lol:

Now what am I gunna do??
:cwm27:


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

almost all fish have some form of parasite, most mid to large fish have a worm or some form of parasite down the blood line. u would never eat fish again if u got to clean a fresh cod! flat out loaded with worms and parasites. worked a fish house in new england years ago, we would lay the fillet on a lighted table and c them moving then have 2 cut or pull them out . fda allows 10% animal protien per pound of food! that means all u have to do is add extra garlic and butter!!! at least u are getting a fresh food for your self. try chunky applesauce of peanut butter on for size sometime. u realy think that they dont scrape up apples and peanuts off the ground when they make this stuff?? hummm? worms, flies,chipmunks all love chomping on goodies on the ground! :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Don't forget where all tomatoes go when they don't go to tomato heaven...


Ketchup!!
:yikes::yikes:


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

I cut up a bunch of gills and one pumpkinseed last time I fished, and the pumpkinseed was the only fish out of 20 that the black spots


----------

